# we need a great stroller that folds up wicked small



## DaisyO (Feb 3, 2011)

Hello!

My daughter Tessa is one year old, and is getting tired of being hauled all around in the Ergo carrier. She loves riding in a stroller (we have a very crappy Rite Aid type thing that was given to us), in fact, she loves it so much she cries when you take her out. Which makes going to the playground a bit of a drag, but...

We want to get a stroller for her anyways. The problem is, we live in the world's smallest apartment and don't have any storage to speak of. Is there a nice stroller you can get that folds up wicked small? If so, tell me what it is!

Thanks!

Daisy


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

I have the britax blink stroller. I think they have another model out now but it fold up like a canopy stroller. There are a couple things I would change if I could about it. For one the wheels can not lock when it is folded (so you can't lean it in a corner) and there is no cup holder for anyone. It does have a strap so you could hang it in a closet or such.

Otherwise we love it. Pushes nice, comfy for DD and lays almost flat for if you have another baby you could put a really little baby in it if need be.


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

http://www.combistrollers.com/ProductDetails.aspx?CategoryID=3&selection=7&Children=0&productID=928

We love this stroller. It folds up pretty small, I think. It has a strap so you can hang it. It doesn't fold in half, down, like other strollers. It fold into itself from the sides. So it makes a tall, vertical rectangle.


----------



## Laurski (Mar 13, 2010)

We also have a one year old and a tiny apartment, and we just bought the Aprica Presto. It folds up super tiny and even stands on its own. DD seems to like it so far, and she's a fussy kiddo. Folding/unfolding it takes a bit of getting used to, and the sunshade's a bit smaller than I would have liked, but the seat sits up higher than most strollers and the seat padding seems pretty good.

I'm NAKing, so a bit hard to type, but if you'd like to know more, please let me know!


----------



## eleonrauis (Jun 21, 2009)

We have the First Years Jet stroller. It's pretty much just an umbrella stroller with cup holders but it works great and was under $40.


----------



## DaisyO (Feb 3, 2011)

wow, thanks ladies! I am sure to find a good one now that I've asked here. Didn't even know some strollers have straps!


----------



## nstewart (Nov 6, 2010)

We bought an Uppa Baby G-Lux stroller and love it. http://uppababy.com/products/product.php?id=171

The stroller is like an umbrella stroller PLUS. It folds up small but has more features than the average umbrella stroller and is better quality. It has taller handles and is comfy for DH (who is 6'1'') and I (at 5'9") to push. It has a larger sunshade than most. It has a cup holder. It has a good size storage basket at the bottom. It has a handy strap for carrying it. It folds and unfolds SO easily. It reclines, which most small strollers don't. It has a comfy seat that has an adjustable "footrest". It has a removable and washable seat cover. AND, importantly, it handles really, really well.

It was a more expensive stroller, but I expect it to last through 2 or 3 kids. I had purchased a used Strollee stroller and while I did get my $15 out of it, it handled very poorly and was not comfy for DS at all. I think if you can afford a bit more $$ than a basic umbrella stroller you'd be happy with this one for a long time.


----------



## mum5 (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi, I just posted a thread about needing a stroller for a bigger baby.

I went to BRU ( not my fave store ) today to look at what they had to offer.

There is a weight limit, that I was not aware of. Many of the lower priced ones are only up to 35lbs. Dc#3 is 32lbs, and he is 35 " tall. Oh, he's 18 months too, so a good size ))

The Combi looked good, it had a sun shade, cup/snack holder for baby , and had a strap to hang it from. I do believe that it locked too, so it would not fall over when folded up. It was kind of large, largere than the usual umbrella stroller size.

I love the one in the link that the pp poster suggested. It is a little to much for me though. When did baby stuff get so expensive?


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ella-makes-3*
> 
> Hi, I just posted a thread about needing a stroller for a bigger baby.
> 
> ...


Ugh, I know, aren't the prices crazy!?!

I got my Combi as a baby shower gift, but if I wanted one now I would be stalking CL and my local mom's message board looking for one. I can't imagine paying full price! We totally love the Combi though, and you are correct, it does stand up on it's own when it's folded and the sunshade is a decent size. We also have a Combi side by side that we got second hand that I really like.


----------

